# what do i do if my cichlids breed?



## xbottenx (Apr 9, 2008)

do i put them in a quarantine tank?


----------



## eazyea (Apr 8, 2008)

Well i'm deffinatly no pro on the subject..... but to me it seems you have two options, either like you mentioned to put them in a quarantine tank. Or (what I do) let nature take its course, and if you have a nice set up in your aquarium quite a few of the fry should still survive. But like i said im no pro...and its just my two cents.


----------



## xbottenx (Apr 9, 2008)

thanks for the input


----------



## offthedeepend (Apr 7, 2008)

I am new to this and learning from reading on this topic. It seems it is relatively easy to breed these cichlids, with a good chance of many surviving. What do you do with 50 fry or so ?? Is there any sort of way to trade off with other fish owners or do you try to sell/ bring them to the LFS ?
Offthedeepend


----------



## mick74 (Mar 19, 2008)

all i do is take her out and put her in another tank and check her in 2 to 3 weeks and see if thay r heads and tails


----------



## Boomr99 (Dec 19, 2007)

Kinda depends if you want to keep the fry or not. 
It is generally frowned upon to keep hybrids and try to sell them or give them away. But if it's the same species breeding and you want to keep them, probably best off putting the holding mom in a "maternity tank". Once she spits the fry you can either remove her back into the main tank,and leave the fry there, or let her recover some strength for a while first.. she'll be drained from not eating for so long.


----------



## mezo 77 (Sep 1, 2006)

boomr99 give you the right thing to do boomr comment is exactly what i do withe the female
and i cant add any further just my wishes of good luck :wink:


----------



## kerbchek (Apr 1, 2008)

Would you put her in the maturnity tank once you see she's "holding"? I'm very new to this, have not even purchased my cichlids yet... let alone set up the tank, but am interested in saving the fry once they breed...

How long would you recommend leaving her in the maturnity tank once she's released her young? I'm assuming she won't eat the fry because she typically wouldn't eat right away anyway... so they'd safely hide someplace...???

Thanks!


----------



## mezo 77 (Sep 1, 2006)

heres the thing keep the female for two weeks in the tank to be shore that the eggs are Fertilized then move her to maturnity tank and when she feel comfort she will start reles the fry and watch for them .

after she relese the fry once and for all you can move it back to your tank ,the tank mate may Harasses her for while  and after that every thing will back to normal.

good luck


----------

